

New energy-saving transistor to eliminate the need for AC adapters in laptops - pmikal
http://mdn.mainichi.jp/mdnnews/news/20090624p2a00m0na013000c.html

======
pasbesoin
More details: [http://www.semiconductor-
today.com/news_items/2009/JUNE/FUJI...](http://www.semiconductor-
today.com/news_items/2009/JUNE/FUJITSU_240609.htm)

